# Anyone from BIT, Mesra here?



## confused (Dec 12, 2008)

me, from 2k8 ece batch


----------



## INS-ANI (Dec 12, 2008)

I m not from BIT mesra, but i am from ranchi...


----------



## confused (Dec 13, 2008)

hi there...


----------



## paradisevikas (Feb 11, 2009)

m frm bit but not from mesra but jaipur mail me @ rbb.vikas@gmail.com


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Feb 25, 2009)

I am not from BIT But CIT,tatisilwai Ranchi.
Sorry but try to use thread in proper and use full manner!!!!


----------

